# 921 and new Voom HD programming ?'s



## homer1 (Dec 27, 2004)

I have the 921 currently hooked up to a dual lnb (DP?) Two cables ran directly into my 921. First question, can I remove one cable from the 921 and add a single lnb dish pointed at 61.5 and pick up the new voom programming? Will they be there already, or will I need to update my programming with dish? I know about looseing the dual tuners capability if this set up would work. It would just be a quick fix, I need to have DN install a 2nd dish anyways. I have some locals on 61.5 luckily.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

If the 921 is similar to the 721, it will say that both switch matrices must be the same.

Most likely we have to call DISH in order to get the subscription, since it is rumored to cost $5 extra.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

You must have two alike matrix hooked to the 921. Get a DP34 switch if you are using Dish Pro, then you will have an input for 61.5. You have to call Dish Network programming Sunday to add the programming. They do not have it in their data base yet so they cant add the additional programming until then.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

And according to the CSR I talked to, it is an additional $5.00 per month.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

what if your on the west coast and only get 148? are they going to mirror them to 148 as well?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

homer, if you're getting DN to install your 2nd dish for locals, that install will include the switch upgrade that you'll need.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

My locals are on 148. Ouch! 

I guess I could always do what you did Mark, and convert the 148 sat to 61.5 by pounding a fence post in the ground at a strategic spot in my yard. :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, the other half of my locals are at 148 as well, but they consist of our second PBS station, the spanish stations and the shopping channels. No great loss to me...

Of course, there's the rumors that all of the Denver locals are going to be moving to 148...but that's why I'm putting up another dish for 148 when it gets here on Monday.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yeah, the other half of my locals are at 148 as well, but they consist of our second PBS station, the spanish stations and the shopping channels. No great loss to me...
> 
> Of course, there's the rumors that all of the Denver locals are going to be moving to 148...but that's why I'm putting up another dish for 148 when it gets here on Monday.


 Might be more than rumors - Tony's chart shows the main Denver nets on 148-20.

This is confirmed by http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish148_sid.html


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

While the rumor may have started as a result of Denver being there, if one looks at the chart and sees that Jacksonville is the other city on that TP, one might think they just chose a couple of cities at random to test their multiplexers and encoders with.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Its 6am edt, May 1 and I see the new HD channels - 9470 to 9482. Guess what - they are subsciption channels! E* wants more money from us!!!!! I should have expected it.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes it is more money but the amount equates to 50 CENT per channel per month. That is a better rate than we are paying for the existing HD package.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I assume its all or nothing, right? What's the fee - $5???


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Got the 10 channels today. $5.00 more per month. 
Just think that I was ALMOST about to drop Dish after my cable compnay added a slew of new HD channels to match & exceed Dish!!!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I am not seeing them in my EPG. I have a 921 with a Dish 500, and a DP quad pointing at 110/119. I did a power cord reboot and a check switch and still nothing. And yes, I am looking in the All Chan menu. 

-Chris


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> I am not seeing them in my EPG. I have a 921 with a Dish 500, and a DP quad pointing at 110/119. I did a power cord reboot and a check switch and still nothing. And yes, I am looking in the All Chan menu.
> 
> -Chris


You will need a dish pointed at 61.5


----------



## tedhny (Jan 23, 2004)

passing_ships said:


> You will need a dish pointed at 61.5


I have a second dish for CBS HD in LA. Is that 61.5??


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

tedhny said:


> I have a second dish for CBS HD in LA. Is that 61.5??


That is probably pointed at 148. They suspect that the Voom will be mirrored on 148 soon.

61.5 is southeast


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

tahoerob said:


> That is probably pointed at 148. They suspect that the Voom will be mirrored on 148 soon.
> 
> 61.5 is southeast


I've seen the "soon" language quoted now repeatedly here and on satelliteguys.com forums. Any informed guesses or inside info on what soon means? If it means a week, well then I stay put. If soon if 6 months, maybe I put up a 3rd (God help me) dish.


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> ....Of course, there's the rumors that all of the Denver locals are going to be moving to 148...but that's why I'm putting up another dish for 148 when it gets here on Monday.


Mark, as someone else pointed out, I do see these listed in the 148 chart. How certain is this? Doesn't this violate the whole "two dish" ruling that E* is supposed to be (eventually) complying with? I was considering going out today, "braving the snow", and pointing my 148 dish "to the East" (dumping the second tier Denver channels) so that I could order the new HD stuff, but I had NO idea that all of the first tier Denver channels might suddenly disappear from the 110/119 positions.

I was already at my wits end over the state of my 921 (the 16 month "field beta" is wearing a bit thin), but E*'s lack of "direction" with regard to their HD philosophy is just about to push me over the edge (especially with Comcast finally operating their HD feeds up here in the mountains). I see in other threads that there are now rumors of HD possibly going back to 105 (where the original discussions started, in the first wave of SuperDish discussions), and now we have the 61.5/VOOM thing, but no (apparent) firm commitment to a mirror at 148 (and certainly, nothing announced to that effect). Jeez, before you know it, the DP44 won't suffice (which I'm glad that I haven't sprung for yet). We'll have to shell out $500 for a (not yet announced, or invented) DP64, and get waivers from our home owner associations for the myriad of satellite dishes that we'll need to receive some respectable HD programming. This truly is a "dog chasing its tail" scenario.

The next time that you have one of your liaison-to-E* meetings, you should remind them that their high-end (i.e. 921) customers are already pretty miffed (the term "shafted" comes to mind). The ones that are hanging on by their fingernails, trying to see this through, are probably going to give up simply based upon E*'s inability to chart any reasonable course, announce it, and then actually commit to it for something more than two months (again, remembering the SuperDish fiasco tied to the first "big" HD announcements).

(I have to say that when Direct gets their birds in place, and you will have a single dish, three LNB solution for a swatch HD/SD programming that looks like it will cover just about anything/everything imaginable, I can't concieve how E* thinks that they'll survive with a "horizon to horizon" set of satellite positions.)

Just my two-cents worth.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ed, the "soon" is coming from me, and it's only a guess based on what I think should happen, not from anything official that I've been told from anyone at Dish. The fact is that it only makes sense once Dish gets the equipment in place to uplink the channels to 148. There's a ton of unsused space there, and a lot of markets that are already pointint at it.

MNipper - actually, moving all of Denver's locals to 148 brings Denver into compliance with the 2 Dish rule, which states that all local channels must originate from the same satellite dish, NOT that you must be able to receive all channels from the same dish.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

passing_ships said:


> You will need a dish pointed at 61.5


Well yes, I know I will need one to subscribe to the channels, but I need one for some of my locals too, and they show up in my EPG. If I try to tune to them, I get a "You need a 2nd dish" message, but they are still in the guide. I want to be sure I will actually get them before I go ahead and schedule the install. Even though Dish will do it for free because I have locals on 61.5, I still have to take off work.

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

MNipper:

First, the "one dish" rule applies ONLY to locals. That is all your locals must be on a single dish (NOT a single satellite location!). So, a given DMA's locals could be spread across 105/110/119 because that can be received using a single StupiDish.

In the case of Denver, I base my assertion on a couple of things:
Lots of secondary locals already on 148
Denver was dropped from the allowable "national" nets
Of course, adding a bunch of wing dishes for a whole city is not fun, so I'm sure E* wants to do something else (new E--10 spotbeams?) if possible, but at least they're ready.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no known plan to move Denver locals to 148. The channels in the 6700s are hidden and coexist with channels from Jacksonville, Florida. Wonder why someone doesn't start a rumor about them moving to 148? Doesn't make any sense. Engineers doing equipment tests may like to watch those cities.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> Well yes, I know I will need one to subscribe to the channels, but I need one for some of my locals too, and they show up in my EPG. If I try to tune to them, I get a "You need a 2nd dish" message, but they are still in the guide. I want to be sure I will actually get them before I go ahead and schedule the install. Even though Dish will do it for free because I have locals on 61.5, I still have to take off work.


Slight correction. The "extra" locals show up in the EPG of my 501, but not my 921. I guess I never bothered to check, since I don't care for any of the programming on them and they don't broadcast in HD. I just assumed the EPGs would be the same, except for the HD pack.

-Chris


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

re: Denver Locals
Any new Denver subs listening? Were you automatically given the 148 dish without asking?

Funny, what really makes the most sense from a bandwidth standpoint, is to get spot beams into the 61.5 and 148 slots and move as many local markets as will fit. Even from a wing, locals on a wide-area satellite beam just don't make sense.

Perhaps in the future, I'll have enough HD OTA tuners in the house that I will not care where the satellite locals are coming from.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Regarding the 'soon' comment -- I was told by Dish Network (e-mail from Mark Cicero) that there are *currently* no plans to mirror @ 148.

Joe


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I was hoping that there would be a free preview of the new VOOM channels. I already have a 61.5 dish in place (for Sky Angel). I wonder if they are using the VOOM satellite for these channels or mirroring them on E3? I have not heard if the FCC OK'ed the sale of the VOOM bird to E*.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, Rainbow-1. Sale has not been reported as being approved yet, but that does not preclude a lease arrangement.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Exactly what Voom stations are being offered on Dish?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/search/s...PerPage=10&[email protected]_Keyword&SearchLimit=1&q3=


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

To see the 61.5 bird, can I simply add a second dish and run the lnb output line to the unused third input of my DishPRO 34 switch? And, in the Philadelphia area, approximately in what direction and elevation would this 61.5 satellite be? I need to know if my line of sight is obstructed. Thanks.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You would need a DISH Pro LNBF on that dish.
My 721 says Azimuth 169 and Elevation 41 here in Reading


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

What does azimuth 169 relate to? Is this south, southwest, southeast or what? I only need an approximate direction for now to see if I can clear my trees. 

I assume johnh means if i use a second dish with a dishpro lnb, then I can simply run a line from that to the 3rd input on my dishpro 34 switch. Also, I assume the dishpro lnb must be of a single output type.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Azimuth 169 would be southeast. 0 is due north, rotating clockwise. 180 is due south.


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

I was on the phone with Dish last night for over and hour and got absolutly nothing accomplished. I asked to have the new voom channels, on Monday and they are still not there, but they have already started billing me the extra 5.00. After going through cust service, tech support, then on to advanced tech support I gave up, and might try again on Friday. They tell me the channels are turned on, but i get noting on either my 811 or my 921 from channels 9467-9484. I am so frustrated, after getting cut off, and having to wait on hold. I can't see how it is so hard to turn these channels on. Anyone else having these issues trying to get the new voom. And BTW why are they charging more money for the extra HD channels, when the HD package is already 9.95?
Ken


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you receiving channel 9443?


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Are you receiving channel 9443?


Nope The channels go from 9440 then jumps to 9456


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

saylorman - if you're not getting 9443, you don't have a dish pointing at the 61.5 satellite, and that's the ONLY place the VOOM channels are located. They are not mirrored on 148, or any other satellite. Thay's why JohnH asked...


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the club! I made the mistake of calling Dish and attempted to order the VOOM package a few days ago, before thouroughly researching it here first. (You'd think I'd learn by now.) I also spent a considerable amount of time on the phone with two CSRs, both of whom told me that my current equipment would allow me to receive the VOOM package. The first CSR actually put me on hold to confer with a more "knowledgeable" CSR and _still _ arrived at this conclusion.

I finally got through to advanced support, who told me that I needed a 2nd dish pointed at 61.5 to receive the VOOM channels, which is what we all know now to be true. I'm not ready for more hardware on my roof, so I'm going to wait and see how this pans out.

Point is, don't believe what you hear from Dish CSRs. They are notoriously undertrained, and if you must call them, go right to advanced tech to improve the odds of getting useful information. Or better yet, post your question here and get a whole bunch of right answers.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Last night I dug an old Dish 300 dish out of the back of my garage,
got a couple of old SW-21 switches out of my toolbox, and added
61.5 to my Dish 500/SW-44 switch using Figure 2 in this note:

http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/support/sw21_with_sw44.pdf

I did a check switch on the 921 and it found 61.5, 110, and 119 on
both tuners with no problem. At that point I had the Voom channels
in red in the all-channel list. A call to Dish and I had them activated.


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> saylorman - if you're not getting 9443, you don't have a dish pointing at the 61.5 satellite, and that's the ONLY place the VOOM channels are located. They are not mirrored on 148, or any other satellite. Thay's why JohnH asked...


Mark,
I currently have 2 dishes on my roof, and as far as I can tell the only thing going through the 148 is the HDCBS coming out of LA. Could I just repoint that dish to the 61.5 satelitte, then pick up the voom channels as well as the HDCBS out of the east coast? I don't think I want a third dish on the roof.
Ken


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone can spin a dish if they have a clear view and should see 61.5 no problem, but you may have to grovel a bit on the CBS hd east with the CSR.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ken - you'll have to change the elevation of the dish as well as spinning it around. I don't know where you are in California, but your elevation angle is definitely much less for 61.5 than it is for 148. So, you may have line of sight issues. Navigate to your point dish screen, and either select or scroll to the 61.5 satellite, enter your zip code, and you will see the azimuth and elevation you need to find 61.5.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

It is not easy to get 61.5 in California, it is possible though. The azimuth for around San Francisco is approximately 93 degrees, due east. The elevation is 15 degrees. The dish almost looks like it is pointed at the ground. My Dish is pointed that way in San jose, and I get 61.5 with a signal strength of 90. Didn't have any rain fade issues two nights ago either!

The point dish menu will tell you your exact elevation and azimuth, for the most part it is due east.


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ken - you'll have to change the elevation of the dish as well as spinning it around. I don't know where you are in California, but your elevation angle is definitely much less for 61.5 than it is for 148. So, you may have line of sight issues. Navigate to your point dish screen, and either select or scroll to the 61.5 satellite, enter your zip code, and you will see the azimuth and elevation you need to find 61.5.


Well i am in central california directly between Fresno and Bakersfield if that helps
Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ken, select in Install Dish menu the satellite 61.5 and put your ZIP code there; you will see your new dish's azimuth and elevation degree.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I just returned from an 18 day trip and was pleased to find that the 10 new channels were offered, I had a very pleasant experience with the Dish CSR and got the channels turned on at once. ( already had the 61.5 dish), but I was surprised that the 214 download was not there, when I left, I thought Mark had said it was to happen about April 20, What happened???


----------



## Justcoz (Oct 22, 2004)

Somewhat off topic, but I had a CSR attempt to convince me that I needed a second 61.5 dish t9o see the VOOM channels - already showing in my EPG!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

what do you need to install a third dish to obtain 61.5 voom HD channels?
Do I need to purchase a super dish?
I have DP twin LNBF at 110/119 and a DP single at 148 connected to 2x DP34 currently on my roof.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You'd need a 3rd dish, and at least 1 DPP44 switch to replace one of your DP34s. A superdish would do you no good. In the bay area, you'd probably be better off getting a 24" dish for 61.5, rather than an 18" dish as well.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

igleaner said:


> What does azimuth 169 relate to? Is this south, southwest, southeast or what? I only need an approximate direction for now to see if I can clear my trees.


Remember that the number is magnetic. Given that, it will be between easterly (90) for 61.5 and westerly (270) for 148 and depends on latitude. Exactly 90 or 270 for the equator, exactly 61.5 or 148 for the North Pole but the negative elevation there is terrible.

I moved my 148 disk, left from old locals to face 61.5. A tree was in the way of a simple rotation. I had to scan the sky, say 2 deg increments of elevation and different azimuths until I got a signal. Rose to 117 but got a steady 112 on Dish 811 directly wired. The azimuth was higher as it was on 148 even with a vertical holder. (Maybe the dish is off.)

Now to get two longer wires for my SW64 and call Dish to start it. The aquarium was nice on the Demo channel.
-Ken


----------



## dagman (Feb 24, 2005)

JohnH said:


> If the 921 is similar to the 721, it will say that both switch matrices must be the same.


So . . . what does it mean that 'both switch matrices must be the same?

The switch matrices for the two different sat inputs?

I had dish come out and hook me up with a dish 300 so I could get the
locals that I was not getting . . . but I'll probably swing it from 148
over to 61.5 to get the Voom Channels. The dish guys put in a DP34
switch . . . and it works great with two SD receivers. But my HD 921
doesn't seem to work right. It can't seem to figure out the switch
arrangement. It only sees 148 & 119, but not 110.

Right now, I only have the one input of the 921 connected, is that is 
what is causing the problem? . . . it doesn't have 'both switch matrices'
the same since only one input is connected.

(I need to go under the house & pull some cable to hook up the other..)


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

exactly both sat tuners in the 921 need to see the same switch setup. When my #1 port was going out on my 2 month old DP34, it was showing only sat 148 (before i moved it to 61.5 for voom chans) on input 2. I switched the two wires to the tuners and bam then input 1 had sat 148 only and not 110/119. The 921 gave an error message that both tuner had to have the same setup for the 921 to work properly.


Jon


----------



## dagman (Feb 24, 2005)

j5races said:


> exactly both sat tuners in the 921 need to see the same switch setup.
> Jon


Thanks.  Those error messages from the receiver are not exactly clear. 

Well, it looks like I gotta get the wife to move her pile of clothing in the closet so I can access the crawlspace trap door and start pulling those cables. I've got a long list of cables to pull . . . Ethernet for the xbox & PS2, component video & optical so I can connect the bedroom HDTV to the 921, lots of RG6 to reroute the local antenna and satellite lines. Time to get dirty & crawl around on my belly. :nono2:

OK, that's enough emoticon abuse.


----------



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been reading some of the posts in this forum and it sounds like you need a dish pointed at the 61 satellite to get the VOOM HD channels. I do not have a dish that points there. My 921 is connected to a Dish 500 and it is the only TV on that dish. I called Dish a few hours ago and ordered the Voom package. The order taker aasked me what dish(es) I had, I told her, she checked and came back and told me I did not need another dish and added the service to my account. Here we are several hours later and the channels do not appear in the program guide nor can I just key in the actual channel number for a Voom channel. I even re-booted the 921. So I called Dish again and they said there is a problem with the teh Voom channels not downloading to the guide and they would give me 1 month credit on Voom until they fix the problem, no mention of needing a second dish for Voom. I live in virginia. My question is do I need another dish to get the Voom channels or is one dish pointed at 110/119 enough. Secondly, why does Dish offer Voom on the 921 if they can't download it to the channel guide. When you order Voom the order takers should know this and tell you rather than making you jump through hoops.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

jventre said:


> I've been reading some of the posts in this forum and it sounds like you need a dish pointed at the 61 satellite to get the VOOM HD channels. I do not have a dish that points there. My 921 is connected to a Dish 500 and it is the only TV on that dish. I called Dish a few hours ago and ordered the Voom package. The order taker aasked me what dish(es) I had, I told her, she checked and came back and told me I did not need another dish and added the service to my account. Here we are several hours later and the channels do not appear in the program guide nor can I just key in the actual channel number for a Voom channel. I even re-booted the 921. So I called Dish again and they said there is a problem with the teh Voom channels not downloading to the guide and they would give me 1 month credit on Voom until they fix the problem, no mention of needing a second dish for Voom. I live in virginia. My question is do I need another dish to get the Voom channels or is one dish pointed at 110/119 enough. Secondly, why does Dish offer Voom on the 921 if they can't download it to the channel guide. When you order Voom the order takers should know this and tell you rather than making you jump through hoops.


Everything I have read says that the VOOM Channels are only transmitted via the 61.5 satellite, There are talks about shadowing to the 148. If all you have is access to the 119/110, you need another dish that points to the 61.5 which is about 90 degree from the 110/119


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You MUST have a 2nd dish pointing at 61.5 to see the Voom channels. They will NEVER show up in your program guide until you get a 2nd dish installed that looks at 61.5, regardless of what ANY dish CSR tells you.

That is at least until the Voom channels move off of 61.5 to one of the other satellites, which is likely at some point, but certainly isn't imminent.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> They will NEVER show up in your program guide until you get a 2nd dish installed that looks at 61.5, regardless of what ANY dish CSR tells you.


In my case they didn't show up until I subcribed to them. The HD demo channel showed after I got done doing a check switch but the Vooms weren't there until after I got done talking with Dish


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

dagman said:


> Thanks.  Those error messages from the receiver are not exactly clear.
> 
> Well, it looks like I gotta get the wife to move her pile of clothing in the closet so I can access the crawlspace trap door and start pulling those cables. I've got a long list of cables to pull . . . Ethernet for the xbox & PS2, component video & optical so I can connect the bedroom HDTV to the 921, lots of RG6 to reroute the local antenna and satellite lines. Time to get dirty & crawl around on my belly. :nono2:
> 
> OK, that's enough emoticon abuse.


I think what he was trying to say is that both feeds to the 921 need to be coming out of the same DP34 switch if you are using mutiple cascaded DP34's (The 2 feeds to the 921 need to come from the same switch).

I believe this to be correct. Hope it helps.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

dagman said:


> So . . . what does it mean that 'both switch matrices must be the same? It only sees 148 & 119, but not 110.
> 
> Right now, I only have the one input of the 921 connected, is that is
> what is causing the problem? . . . it doesn't have 'both switch matrices'
> the same since only one input is connected.


 You definitely need two cables from switch or DP+ separator used with DP+44 or like.

Check the satellite order. It should not be required but the recommended order is 119 110 148/61 and then fourth for DP+44 105/121.

Listing your info screen will help us guide you.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

socceteer said:


> you need another dish that points to the 61.5 which is about 90 degree from the 110/119


A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.

What you say isn't even true from where YOU are (60 degrees apart), and not here (70), and not in Virginia (75).

JVENTRE: Is it possible that you live in an area where there are some must-carry locals that are on 61.5? This would explain (but not justify) the CSRs' confusion.

If you DO have that, make E* install the 61.5 dish for the locals.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Jventre's profile claims he is in Northern Va. That is alomost certainly in the Washington, DC DMA, and some of the DC locals *are* carried on 61.5. I had my 61.5 dish installed free, by just calling dish and asking for the "must carry" channels. When the installer showed up, he knew why I really wanted it without me telling him. He even called E* to get them activated after the install was finished. 

The CSR kept insisting they were only availabel to new customers until I asked to speak to her supervisor. She put me on hold for a while, then came back and said they were activated. 2 minutes later, I was watching Voom. 

-Chris


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I called the SBC/Dish support number and the direct Dish network number, and have been told that the Voom content is not yet available to dish Network subscribers through SBC. The Dish rep said I could ask SBC to detach my Dish sub from my SBC bill and I could then add the Voom content (after I paid $99 for a second dish).


----------

